# Why You Should Ditch te Flu Shot



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never had a flu shot. I had a friend who was the head of the Swine Flu for Kansas City in 1976. I turned down the flu shot then and that set the way for me. My doctor always pushes it, especially since I am not so young any more.

http://www.realfarmacy.com/ditch-flu-shot-instead/



> Why You Should Ditch the Flu Shot and Do This Instead
> 
> by PAUL FASSA
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I haven't gotten a flu shot since Roo was born (they refused to release me or her without them) and before that I hadn't had one since I was a kid. I never really got sick til I married K. He has more exposure to people that don't take care of their health so he gets sick pretty bad.

Roo gets the flu shot because they take childhood vaccines seriously here. No school enrollment without them even if it is against religious beliefs. When we move out of state I'll start spacing her vaccines out again. This year she only got the flu shot but I know she'll need more next year.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since entering the LE field I have been exposed to many people in many varying states of health and well-being. Some of them the poster children for filth and sickness. Thus I have gotten a flu shot every year for over 25 years. Negative side effects - 0. Positive side effects - 1 (I never get the flu). After nearly losing a child to the Flu & RSV, my children have been getting them annually since reaching the appropriate age. Not a single issue since. 

I am not disputing the quoted article, but the second I read "a team of lawyers" it lost credibility for me. I have yet to meet a lawyer who would not lie with an enthusiasm for a $1.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not like getting a flu shot but I work in a hospital so it is mandatory.
If I refuse the shot I am required to wear a surgical mask at all time even tho it offers no protection against the flu virus.
Wearing a mask is punishment for defying the policy.
Once I retire I will not get a flu shot.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Personally I'm okay with getting the shot. In the course of my job I work with a lot of homeless people and people for whom hygiene is a low priority. I also use mass transit a lot, which is just a giant Petri dish on wheels. tS I I've noticed that when I get the shot I'm sick a lot less in general, so why not?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> Personally I'm okay with getting the shot. In the course of my job I work with a lot of homeless people and people for whom hygiene is a low priority. I also use mass transit a lot, which is just a giant Petri dish on wheels. tS I I've noticed that *when I get the shot I'm sick a lot less in general,* so why not?


I wish this were true for Roo. She gets the shot and almost every time she goes to church she catches a bug. This last one she was sick for 2 weeks! Not the flu but a bad cold.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I don’t get the shot, only had the flu once in the last 15 years or so. Everyone else hacked and coughed for weeks with that particular strain. I was well in 3 days.

Lots of natural antivirals, garlic and onion are potent. They go great with home fries at breakfast and I have some every morning during the flu season. I also take a teaspoon of raw honey, another great antiviral.

For years I’d take a teaspoon of colloidal silver daily during the flu season. I’d sometimes feel a virus attack my body but it was over in a few hours, never got the flu. Now I have a cup of mint tea daily w/honey, wild mints I harvest each summer that are great antivirals.

The last time I had a cold or flu was over 10 years ago. I agree with the writer. Keep your immune system operating correctly and no worries! No need for a shot.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Cotton said:


> I don't get the shot, only had the flu once in the last 15 years or so. Everyone else hacked and coughed for weeks with that particular strain. I was well in 3 days.
> 
> Lots of natural antivirals, garlic and onion are potent. They go great with home fries at breakfast and I have some every morning during the flu season. I also take a teaspoon of raw honey, another great antiviral.
> 
> ...


I believe that one of the bigger problems is that many of us do not have strong immune systems.

I heard a story about a woman I know. She had her vitamin D levels checked. They were very, very low, so her doctor gave her a vitamin D shot. She said her back quit hurting almost immediately.

I believe we could all benefit from more than just a multi-vitamin. In my daily vitamin packets I make up, I include vitamins A, B, C, D and E, turmeric, omega 3, lutein, calcium and magnesium.

I also question the real source of vitamins.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I believe that one of the bigger problems is that many of us do not have strong immune systems.
> 
> I heard a story about a woman I know. She had her vitamin D levels checked. They were very, very low, so her doctor gave her a vitamin D shot. She said her back quit hurting almost immediately.
> 
> ...


I take vitamin D on overcast or cloudy stormy days. We all load up on vitamin C when one of us feels the start of a cold or a sniffle. Last time Roo got sick (before this last cold) we all loaded up on C and knocked the cold out in about a day.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...Im pretty distrustful of western medicine and more of a fan of just trying to stay healthy, eating right, drink lots of water, exercise daily, vitimans if my diet is lacking when Im eating lazy and whatnot. 

Ive had the flu bad once about 15 years ago..it really sucked but I never had the flu shot prior that I remember, I think I had it once after I had the flu but I really cant remember. 

It was pushed on me pretty heavy every year when I worked in the jail, I noticed all my coworkers always got sick and I got a ton of overtime I didnt want because I rarely got sick. Unwanted as in when your relief doesnt show up for their shift and your stuck working alot of 18 hour shifts..

I havent been sick in awhile..I cant even remember when the last time was so Ill just keep focased on preventative health as opposed to reactive care. I hope now that I dont have to be around loads of people especially nasty drug addict thugs with every cootie in the book that I can escape any bad stuff going around. We shall see...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

While you can get the flu at any time, flu season (late fall and winter) are prominent times to get the flu. This is because more people are in confined spaces/cooped up indoors and virus' breed and spread rapidly in these conditions. 

I'm exposed to all kinds of people on a daily working basis. Some are sick with all types of things. I also have to go into houses that are in various states of uncleanliness. I get the flu shot (free from work) and haven't had a single negative result because of it. I'll keep getting them. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I also question the real source of vitamins.


You should question them. 
Most of the ingredients come from bulk powders sourced from China or India, even if the actual tablets are made here.



Grimm said:


> I take vitamin D on overcast or cloudy stormy days. We all load up on vitamin C when one of us feels the start of a cold or a sniffle. Last time Roo got sick (before this last cold) we all loaded up on C and knocked the cold out in about a day.


This works out really well for us, too! 
Plus the Neti pot, since so much bad stuff breeds in the sinuses


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ironically while I have no issues with immunizations, I won't take any vitamins supplements in tablet, capsule or pill form. I believe either your body won't absorb it, it ends up in the toilet or the benefits of taking them are highly exaggerated. I preferr to try and get my vitamins from natural food sources, but do use "super foods" as a supplement. I believe the product but my wife purchases for us is called super greens. It definitely makes me feel better, provides more energy and cleanses the system (if you get my drift). On an unpleasant note, it smells as bad as it tastes.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Count me as one who's never had flu vaccine, either. I have heard of plenty of elderly getting it without knowing what they were really getting themselves into...several of these nearly died from the vaccine...it can give you (worse than) flu symptoms, for longer than most flu viruses last.

My kids got it years ago at school (unknown to me before the fact), and everyone of them was out of school for nearly 3 days as a result.

Best way I can look at it is like this: why mess around with something that is proven not to work, that can knock you down worse than the flu to begin with? (don't fix it if it ain't broke)


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have never gotten the shot and never will. I am one of the lucky ones that tend to not get sick very often. I can feel it when I start to get sick and I immediately take 2 Bayer asprin to keep the fever from getting started and a couple days later I am fine. Never miss work because of it.

Most of the time though the diagnosis is faulty because it is flu season does not mean that it is the flu. Unless a test is done to verify the presence of the flu, it is just a guess. Must be why the docs have a PRACTICE!

Oh and I got to play in the dirt when I was a kid and I never use anti bacterial anything.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I have never had a flu shot. I had a friend who was the head of the Swine Flu for Kansas City in 1976. I turned down the flu shot then and that set the way for me. My doctor always pushes it, especially since I am not so young any more.
> 
> http://www.realfarmacy.com/ditch-flu-shot-instead/


I grabbed a source name given that I was familiar with, John Hopkins University, and looked up the claim on snopes. We get a flu shot every year, no side effects here. I started the every year routine after being sent to the hospital with a really bad flu one year. So far so good, we're both in our 60s. Won't argue about the Swine Flu, it was a major screw up.

http://www.snopes.com/medical/disease/flushot.asp

_"It's also worth noting that Johns Hopkins University had nothing to do with this "blistering report." Peter Doshi is neither a virologist nor a epidemiologist, but rather an anthropologist who completed a fellowship in comparative effectiveness research at Johns Hopkins. He conducted no research about influenza or vaccines at Johns Hopkins, nor does he speak for the university on that subject."_


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a flu shot every year as does my wife. The only time we had a reaction was )I think 1977) when they experimented with a shot for the swine flu on the Canadian military. It basically shut the entire base down. I don't believe the public got the shot that year.

With any form of medication there are risks of side effects, personally I find the risks are more than offset but its a call each of us has to make individually.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

I no longer get it. Every time I have gotten it, I've gotten so sick with "flu-like symptoms" (because you can't get the flu from the shot, apparently), that I prefer to take my chances. 

We're generally healthy here. We don't get a lot of bugs, and we, too, prefer to get our vitamins and minerals from natural sources. When one of us does show signs of something coming on (sniffles, etc), I do break out the echinacea, and we all take it for several days until I'm certain we're past the contagious stage, though.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I have never had a flu vaccination even when work was strong arming us to do so. I don't take daily vitamin supplements ether. Wife does managed to get a balanced meal in me once a day.

Last time I had the flu was back in the dark ages when I was in grade school.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I get my flu shot and suggest that anyone able to safely do so, get one. Some of those flu strains are really nasty and can be deadly to those with weakened immune systems. We learn a good amount of molecular ecology and some of the diseases that we vaccinate against can have lifelong effects (or life ending) on those that are not protected by a vaccine. 
Frequent hand washing, proper nutrition, and vaccinations are keys to good health.


----------



## txplowgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, every time I would get a flu shot I would get sick. I don't mean with the flu, but a cold, sinus infection, pleurisy, etc. 

Well, in Dec of 12 I found out that I had Connective Tissue Disease and Systemic Lupus Erythematosus. Basically my immune system was attacking my organs, mainly my kidneys. Every time I got the shot it would cause my immune system to go into overdrive therefore getting sick.

When you have Lupus you have to take immune suppressants to keep your immune system quiet. With the shot it would send my immune system into overdrive.

So, I avoid the shots and sick people as best as I can.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

We don't get them, never have and never will. I don't believe the lame-stream media about most things, there's no exception with regard to the 'safety' of flu vaccines.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We don't get the shot either. But what about the tetnus aka lockjaw shot? We usually get that one, and its due now ?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Also if teh flu shot was so great, why so many with the flu every year. My great grandkids have it now and I'm sure they got the shot. Kids usually brign it home from scgool or nursery.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

We'll meerkat there are many many strains of the flu virus, in fact from what I understand it's an incredibly fast evolving virus. The flu shot is manufactured to vaccinate the user against the most prevalent strain for that flu season. It may offer limited protection against other strains that are similar to the one it was designed for. However, people can still get sick with the flu if they are exposed to a strain that isn't covered by the shot. Also from what I've read, there are so many flu strains and it evolves so quickly, it would be extremely difficult to create a comprehensive vaccine. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife and I have been studying health since we got married in 1974 and the biggest change came about when we started the blood type diet in 1999, since going on that diet we just don't get colds or flu. Every time I go into the VA for my annual checkup I'm asked if I want a flu shot and I say no. I haven't had a flu shot since the mid 1960's when I was in the Air Force. When I was in the Air Force I had to have all kinds of shots and for many years after I got out I could smell those shots coming out of my system. I knew a staff sergeant that got a black plague shot that ended up in the hospital for awhile with the plague, go figure on that as it's not supposed to happen.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ras1219como said:


> We'll meerkat there are many many strains of the flu virus, in fact from what I understand it's an incredibly fast evolving virus. The flu shot is manufactured to vaccinate the user against the most prevalent strain for that flu season. It may offer limited protection against other strains that are similar to the one it was designed for. However, people can still get sick with the flu if they are exposed to a strain that isn't covered by the shot. Also from what I've read, there are so many flu strains and it evolves so quickly, it would be extremely difficult to create a comprehensive vaccine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.
> 
> "I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


This fits in with what I just heard about a week ago on the news. They were saying that the flu vaccine that everyone was told to get won't cover the flu strain that is now out.


----------

